

Zappos-inspired startup is all about men's pants  - ars
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20091009/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_bonobos_pants

======
tseabrooks
I don't see how this is in the same vane as zappos. They appear to be really
interested in great customer service but ultimately zappos provided a
specialized store that sold ANY kind of shoes you needed in ANY sizes in the
most friction free way possible. This just doesn't have the same friction free
feel that zappos does.

Allow me to purchase any pair of pants in any size made by the manufacturer
and return them if I'm not satisfied... at cheaper or comparable cost to
traditional stores and I'm on board.

It seems the zappos name is being misused here as an artificial springboard to
get people interested in the website.

~~~
slpsys
Yeah, I saw the words 'design' and 'manufacture', and thought, "This is not
Zappos for pants."

------
NEPatriot
I also think 120$ for pants is a bit steep. Especially when you consider the
other 10$ you have to spend for hemming.

Men hate shopping yes. But Men hate being measured by a tailor more than
shopping and driving to the tailor, then driving back in 2 weeks for pants.

~~~
RK
Indochino is supposed to be good for buying online tailored suits and shirts
with "easy returns", etc.

<http://www.indochino.com>

I always thought it sounded interesting, though I don't wear suits often
enough to have bought one since I first heard about Indochino.

You'd think if this company could make entire suits to fit (surely
"outsourced"), Bonobos could do hemming.

~~~
jacobmorse
I can personally vouch for Indochino. I'm a very slim guy and had always
struggled to find a suit that fit just right. I have ordered two suits from
them; I sent my measurements and I received a perfectly-fitted suit in less
than a week. They even sent a voucher for tailoring (which I never had to
use).

I'm of the opinion that you get what you pay for with clothing, and I don't
think Bonobos is very expensive for nicely-made pants (you can easily spend
much, much more). Indochino happens to be a nice exception. My suits fit as
well as (or better than) my friends' $1000+ Italian suits.

Edit: Regarding the "outsourced" comment, Indochino is a team of 6 in Canada
that employs 50 tailors in Shanghai.

------
boredguy8
This reads like a new brand of pants you can only buy online, not an online
pants warehouse of massive selection.

~~~
antidaily
Correct. They make their own pants.

------
mikegioia
I don't know. I just see $120 - $180 men's pants as too high to shake up the
market or even be on zappo's level. I dig what these guys are doing, but I
feel "niche online retailer" is their ultimate evolution.

------
drp
It's always disappointing when you get articles about your company into major
news outlets, but they link to your competitors and not your own site.

------
danielharan
Bonobos Inc.? Pants for people that want to take them off every hour.

------
cschneid
I have 3 pairs of these pants. They are amazing. You'll need to tailor them
for length, but man the fit is perfect.

The colors and quality are great. I actually found out about them through
another post on this site a while back about the private shopping for men:
<http://trunkclub.com/>

------
robk
The cut really is nice though. Far less baggy in the leg like lots of mens
pants are these days. I recommend a pair for the times when you can't get away
with jeans, or are outside California :)

------
GiraffeNecktie
Not for me. I actually LIKE the loose fit around the thighs. The pant pics on
bonobos look really uncomfortable.

